# AM2 users club



## pt (Nov 25, 2006)

Every AM2 user is welcome to debate questions about AM2 and do whatever they want 

*AM2 active users:*
PT - athlon 3000+@2700mhz
Judas - athlon x2 4600+@ 2800mhz
Dippyskoodlez - sempron 2800+@2600mhz
ATIonion - athlon x2 3800+ 
psychotix11 - x2 4200+@ 2.8ghz
stevorob - x2 4200+@2.75 


If your planning going AM2 look for this parts

Motherboards:
*DFI Infinity NF UltraII-M2* - (around 100$)
review: http://www.pcmoddingmy.com/e107_plugins/content/content.php?content.377.1
*Asus Crosshair* - (around 250€)
Review: http://www.pcper.com/article.php?aid=285&type=expert&pid=24
*DFI nF590 SLI-M2R/G*
*Biostar TForce590 SLI Deluxe*
*Foxconn C51XEM2AA*

DDR2 memory:
most ddr2 memory at 667mhz cas3 (preferencially) or cas4
most ddr2 memory at 800mhz cas4 (preferencially) or cas45

NOT buy these parts (they suck for overclock)
Motherboards:
*Asus M2N-E *
*MSI K9N NEO*

DDR2 memory:
most ddr2 memory at 533mhz cas4 and 5


----------



## pt (Nov 25, 2006)

*waiting for someone to post*
for the interested in going AM2 here is a great board, and a review:
http://www.pcmoddingmy.com/e107_plugins/content/content.php?content.377.1


----------



## Judas (Nov 25, 2006)

X2 4600+ multi is 12. With the memory at 1:1 4-4-3-10 you cant get far  think i got it the fsb to 205 ,after that it wont boot any more it ill give you the  deadly  BEEp s


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 25, 2006)

Moved to overclocking and cooling because a processor club doesn't belong in general nonsense .


----------



## Judas (Nov 25, 2006)

zekrahminator said:


> Moved to overclocking and cooling because a processor club doesn't belong in general nonsense .



Its AM2 users club     heh zek make us a tag you seem to be good at making those


----------



## Judas (Nov 25, 2006)

pt said:


> *waiting for someone to post*
> for the interested in going AM2 here is a great board, and a review:
> http://www.pcmoddingmy.com/e107_plugins/content/content.php?content.377.1



just reading review  it says  it handles ddr667 but after reading on for a bit  ddr800 and 1000 should be ok too


----------



## pt (Nov 25, 2006)

Judas said:


> just reading review  it says  it handles ddr667 but after reading on for a bit  ddr800 and 1000 should be ok too



with a vdimm of 2.5 it can handle even ddr2 1200


----------



## Judas (Nov 25, 2006)

Good review should overclock nicely  even though being green nice board


----------



## pt (Nov 25, 2006)

Judas said:


> Good review should overclock nicely  even though being green nice board



i don't like green either, but i wan't his board


----------



## Judas (Nov 25, 2006)

The crosshair would be my fav one out of the two ..but price wise the DFI is definitely
a good buy


----------



## pt (Nov 25, 2006)

Judas said:


> The crosshair would be my fav one out of the two ..but price wise the DFI is definitely
> a good buy




i agree with it too
any more recomendations for this mini-what to buy guide for am2?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Nov 25, 2006)

pt said:


> i agree with it too
> any more recomendations for this mini-what to buy guide for am2?



*NOT* the MSI K9N Neo.

unless you only want a rock solid no frill board, ofcourse.

Topped out at 300HTT, 326 with Clockgen.

Crap for memory dividers, no CPU voltage.

No moddability in the bios (trust me, i looked  )

Other than that, its rock solid..

My sempron does 2600mhz daily, stock voltage.

Spec: Sempron 2800+
         MSI K9N Neo
         X700pro
         2x 512mb DDR667 Mushkin
         400w FSP.



The DFI AM2 lan party is out now, btw. its rather expensive though... But I'm more than willing to give it a try  

Something needs to steal the crown from my 3ghz 3700+ on my Ultra-D.


----------



## pt (Nov 25, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> *NOT* the MSI K9N Neo.
> 
> unless you only want a rock solid no frill board, ofcourse.
> 
> ...





new list, just added that and my mobo, wich chipset does the msi uses?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Nov 25, 2006)

pt said:


> new list, just added that and my mobo, wich chipset does the msi uses?



NF5


----------



## pt (Nov 25, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> NF5



570ultra, 570sli, 550, 590, etc.
wich one?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Nov 25, 2006)

pt said:


> 570ultra, 570sli, 550, 590, etc.
> wich one?



550


----------



## pt (Nov 25, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> 550



my m2n-e has the 570 sli and it isn't passing the 2700mhz (300fsb) stable  
i have to give them 1.55vcore to reach it


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 25, 2006)

AM2 processors must run differently then s939 processors. I'd be having a field day if I could get my board at 300+ FSB. Actually wait, I probably can, I just haven't tried. My large multiplier hasn't necessitated it for large/stable overclocks . Oh yeah, I'll make this club a sig too. Just need some time...I've falled a little behind in school and would like to get back on track.


----------



## pt (Nov 25, 2006)

zekrahminator said:


> AM2 processors must run differently then s939 processors. I'd be having a field day if I could get my board at 300+ FSB. Actually wait, I probably can, I just haven't tried. My large multiplier hasn't necessitated it for large/stable overclocks . Oh yeah, I'll make this club a sig too. Just need some time...I've falled a little behind in school and would like to get back on track.



ok, don't get late in school  
ps: when you do it, just modify mine and add the extreme overclock sign, and the am2 user  

and btw...

*  AM2 RULES  *​


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Nov 25, 2006)

zekrahminator said:


> AM2 processors must run differently then s939 processors. I'd be having a field day if I could get my board at 300+ FSB. Actually wait, I probably can, I just haven't tried. My large multiplier hasn't necessitated it for large/stable overclocks . Oh yeah, I'll make this club a sig too. Just need some time...I've falled a little behind in school and would like to get back on track.



Can't get 300HTT?

Your mobo sucks.  

My DFI easily did 465 and didnt even break a sweat... My ram wouldnt go any faster!


----------



## pt (Nov 25, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Can't get 300HTT?
> 
> Your mobo sucks.
> 
> My DFI easily did 465 and didnt even break a sweat... My ram wouldnt go any faster!



at wich multi?


----------



## ATIonion (Nov 25, 2006)

i would post mine here, but its not overclocked and i'm almost ready to give it to my bro.he uses it now and i use my house rig.....i am building a new rig tho... with $$ from those bcs tickets im selling.....

my new rig will be a 5000 or 5200 amd am2 and a lot of other nice chite.....i just saw tickets like mine are going for $6k a pair....wow....if i got $5-$6k for those tickets i would be in modders heaven........i'll be buying the cpu and mobo in a week to a week and a half and the system should be done no later then X-mas.....i'll be a proud am2 member when that time comes....


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 25, 2006)

My multiplier is x12, no real need for my HTT to go really high . 245x11=2700ish MHz, I'm happy. Though, with a slightly better cooler, I could overvolt and get FAR better.


----------



## pt (Nov 25, 2006)

zekrahminator said:


> My multiplier is x12, no real need for my HTT to go really high . 245x11=2700ish MHz, I'm happy. Though, with a slightly better cooler, I could overvolt and get FAR better.



try 270x10, it will give you better results
about the cooler save for a new one, i just spoted a thermalright si-128 for 35€ used with am2 bracket (still negotiating for a lower price)


----------



## psychotix11 (Nov 26, 2006)

am2 PC

4200+ @ 2.8ghz, 2gb corsair 800mhz, foxconn board, 8800gts, 4x seagate 320 gb hd, 2x sony dvd burners, lian-li case.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Nov 26, 2006)

pt said:


> at wich multi?



It was like 3x   It was just a winnie, be nice!


----------



## Muhad (Nov 26, 2006)

*I have an FX-62 and can't find what the maximum*

operating temperature is.  I sent three email to AMD people and still can't get an answer.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 26, 2006)

I have an ECS KA3-MVP and 3800X2. (see system specs for the rest) Any other ATI chipset people in here? And can anyone point me in the right direction for some vcore and vdimm mods for my board?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Nov 26, 2006)

Muhad said:


> operating temperature is.  I sent three email to AMD people and still can't get an answer.



100C TDP. As in its going to cause problems at 100C. Same with prescotts and Core 2 duo.

However, for stability, I wouldn't suggest over 60C stock speeds.

Overclocked with enhanced voltage lowers that thermal ceiling.


----------



## pt (Nov 26, 2006)

Wile E said:


> I have an ECS KA3-MVP and 3800X2. (see system specs for the rest) Any other ATI chipset people in here? And can anyone point me in the right direction for some vcore and vdimm mods for my board?



there is going to be a dfi infinity with a ati chipset soon, about the vmods ask infrared


----------



## RickDStik (Nov 27, 2006)

Just got done building my new rig on the Crosshair board.  Very impressive board indeed.  Got my x2 4200EE to go 9x300 right out of the box with Corsair TWIN2X8500 DDR2-8500 kit.  Memory is currently running 1.08 GHz with no problems, seems completely rock solid at default (1.35V) voltage.  Might try a run to 3GHz with it after I get the Zalman 9500 installed.  Current temps running 40 idle/55 load.  Will start uploading screenies from benchs later tonight.


----------



## pt (Nov 27, 2006)

RickDStik said:


> Just got done building my new rig on the Crosshair board.  Very impressive board indeed.  Got my x2 4200EE to go 9x300 right out of the box with Corsair TWIN2X8500 DDR2-8500 kit.  Memory is currently running 1.08 GHz with no problems, seems completely rock solid at default (1.35V) voltage.  Might try a run to 3GHz with it after I get the Zalman 9500 installed.  Current temps running 40 idle/55 load.  Will start uploading screenies from benchs later tonight.



nice man
i never tought so much ppl bought the crosshair


----------



## RickDStik (Nov 27, 2006)

Its a fantastic board, I dont see why more people dont buy it other than the price.  But as is always the case with hardware, you get what you pay for, and this thing is incredible.


----------



## Judas (Nov 27, 2006)

RickDStik said:


> Its a fantastic board, I dont see why more people dont buy it other than the price.  But as is always the case with hardware, you get what you pay for, and this thing is incredible.



Nice too see that people are buying AM2..  its a pretty good performer


----------



## stevorob (Nov 27, 2006)

I've maxed my 4200+ at 2.75 (249*11) on my m2n-sli board.   Had to turn up the volts to 1.5 to run it that fast though.

I want to get a different board... maybe I'll wait for a new chipset to come out before I buy one... I was thinking about getting the m2n32 or the crosshair, but they're both pretty pricey.


----------



## pt (Nov 27, 2006)

stevorob said:


> I've maxed my 4200+ at 2.75 (249*11) on my m2n-sli board.   Had to turn up the volts to 1.5 to run it that fast though.
> 
> I want to get a different board... maybe I'll wait for a new chipset to come out before I buy one... I was thinking about getting the m2n32 or the crosshair, but they're both pretty pricey.



check the board i'm going to buy on the first posts


----------



## stevorob (Nov 27, 2006)

The DFI board?


----------



## pt (Nov 27, 2006)

stevorob said:


> The DFI board?



yep


----------



## stevorob (Nov 27, 2006)

I haven't done alot of reading on the nforce4 chipset... how is that for overclocking?

I'm guessing it's pretty good... better than say the 590?


----------



## pt (Nov 27, 2006)

stevorob said:


> I haven't done alot of reading on the nforce4 chipset... how is that for overclocking?
> 
> I'm guessing it's pretty good... better than say the 590?



not as good as the 590, but beter than the 550, 570ultra, 570sli, and some cheap 590 boards


----------



## stevorob (Nov 27, 2006)

And for $90 at newegg... I might have to purchase one to "play" with.

I really want to see how far I can push my 4200.  My case has excellent airflow, so I'm not afraid to push some more voltage to it... my cooler keeps it pretty cool.


----------



## pt (Nov 27, 2006)

stevorob said:


> And for $90 at newegg... I might have to purchase one to "play" with.
> 
> I really want to see how far I can push my 4200.  My case has excellent airflow, so I'm not afraid to push some more voltage to it... my cooler keeps it pretty cool.



some ppl have reached the 420fsb with it, the only con on it is the loud chipset  
get a Thermalright HR-05 SLI if you don't like noise
i'm also getting a thermalright SI-128 to get to 3ghz


----------



## RickDStik (Nov 27, 2006)

Well, I was able to get a boot at 2.8 (400x7) @ 1.5v but its just running too hot with the stock cooler to do much with it ... time to get a Zalman 9500 and drop it on there.  CPU was running 57C idle, but the board booted (running memory 5:2 - 1 GHz) just fine.  I can see now Ive got some work to do with this board.


----------



## pt (Nov 27, 2006)

RickDStik said:


> Well, I was able to get a boot at 2.8 (400x7) @ 1.5v but its just running too hot with the stock cooler to do much with it ... time to get a Zalman 9500 and drop it on there.  CPU was running 57C idle, but the board booted (running memory 5:2 - 1 GHz) just fine.  I can see now Ive got some work to do with this board.



the thermalright si-128 would be a great choice to cool the mosfets and chipset


----------



## RickDStik (Nov 27, 2006)

Yeah Im thinking Im gonna need to cool off more than just the CPU if its running that high at idle.  It would be nice to see a 8x400 stable machine, I think that would probably be pushing it.  Im gonna try moving memory down to 1:1 after Ive got it cooled off some and see if that helps.  I know Ive got memory that will run 1066, but maybe for now I need to run 800.


----------



## RickDStik (Nov 27, 2006)

Hmm, pt know where I might find the si-128 in stock ... the egg is out and so is frozencpu, as is Xoxide....this is not good


----------



## pt (Nov 27, 2006)

RickDStik said:


> Hmm, pt know where I might find the si-128 in stock ... the egg is out and so is frozencpu, as is Xoxide....this is not good



i'm having a hard-time finding it on stock in Portugal too (just found one)
ask thermalrght about where you can buy it
i'm going to buy a 2 weeks used one


----------



## RickDStik (Nov 27, 2006)

What fan you planning on using with it?  I was thinking one of the Aerotech Turbine jobs, but not sure yet.


----------



## pt (Nov 27, 2006)

RickDStik said:


> What fan you planning on using with it?  I was thinking one of the Aerotech Turbine jobs, but not sure yet.



for now, none, or probabily a xl2 from my side panel (doesn't have money to buy one)
later i'm going to get or the aerocool 140mm fan with a adapter, or a revoltec 120mm dark blue or NOISEBLOCKER ULTRASILENT SX2 BLUE 120MM
i will see later


----------



## pt (Dec 1, 2006)

i'm getting my si-128 in a couple hours   
i'm going to take pics of it when i have it


----------



## Wile E (Dec 1, 2006)

I just hit 2808MHz on my 3800+X2 w/1.4 volts. Ram running at 938MHz. Survived a couple of runs of 3DMark05 so far. No probs in regular use and idles at 29C. Haven't tortured it yet though. Gonna do that this weekend and post back. And sorry all, I was just so happy, I had to share. lol


----------



## pt (Dec 1, 2006)

here are the pics of my newly aquired SI-128     

ps: (3rd pics is the HR-03 and the SI-128)

































system now, with the stock cooler and without no gfx card in RMA )


----------



## Judas (Dec 1, 2006)

Have you given it a yet run yet?


----------



## pt (Dec 1, 2006)

Judas said:


> Have you given it a yet run yet?



nah, i'm just going to try it on the dfi (when i have it)
it's too much work  

and i woudn't see anything 'cause i don't have a gfx card


----------



## pt (Dec 1, 2006)

Judas said:


> Have you given it a yet run yet?



and btw, a guy on the dfi forums is running a opty in the board i want


----------



## Judas (Dec 1, 2006)

pt said:


> and btw, a guy on the dfi forums is running a opty in the board i want



Damn.. nice one,still no support yet with the asus board  for the opteron  (AM2)...  nice cooler btw looks good  : )


----------



## Judas (Dec 1, 2006)

pt said:


> nah, i'm just going to try it on the dfi (when i have it)
> it's too much work
> 
> and i woudn't see anything 'cause i don't have a gfx card



Whens that coming ??


----------



## Judas (Dec 1, 2006)

oh by the way get yur self over to the AMD overclockers club     

Here 


http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=21024


----------



## pt (Dec 1, 2006)

Judas said:


> Whens that coming ??



i don't know, i'm waiting to sell my m2n-e, then get my gfx back for RMA first, pheraps in the begin of january  

ps: i'm using  p2 so i can't run the tests


----------



## stevorob (Dec 1, 2006)

pt, you might convince me to get that DFI board.  Let us know how it goes with it.  If you have a good experience with it, then I might have to try one out too.


----------



## pt (Dec 1, 2006)

stevorob said:


> pt, you might convince me to get that DFI board.  Let us know how it goes with it.  If you have a good experience with it, then I might have to try one out too.



ok, check the dfi forums too, they may help you decide


----------



## pt (Dec 2, 2006)

the machine is working again  
but with a pci old gfx card


----------



## Judas (Dec 2, 2006)

pt said:


> the machine is working again
> but with a pci old gfx card



Nice one...    What card u using?


----------



## pt (Dec 2, 2006)

Judas said:


> Nice one...    What card u using?



some piece of sh^t:
 cirrus logic 5546 gfx card

here's some system pics:


----------



## stevorob (Dec 3, 2006)

Not bad pt.  Wiring could be cleaned up a little


----------



## Wile E (Dec 3, 2006)

I agree, lookin good. I can't b*tch at you for the wiring tho, cause my rig looks like a rat's nest. hahaha


----------



## stevorob (Dec 3, 2006)

Mine is about as clean as I can get it... I'm out of places to hide it lol.


----------



## pt (Dec 3, 2006)

stevorob said:


> Mine is about as clean as I can get it... I'm out of places to hide it lol.



the pics aren't doing much justice to it, and i need to get some mesh
here's a better one:


----------



## RickDStik (Dec 3, 2006)

After seeing the Aerocool case in action, im definitely making the change.  Thats one sweet looking case lit up.


----------



## pt (Dec 3, 2006)

RickDStik said:


> After seeing the Aerocool case in action, im definitely making the change.  Thats one sweet looking case lit up.



thanks, wich do you have now?

ps: i wil post it gain in the case gallery, when i get the dfi, cooler, gfx all mounted up  
it's now in the 5th page


----------



## RickDStik (Dec 3, 2006)

Im running a Coolermaster elcheapo case ATM ... very poor airflow, got the side off it, no side panel, etc.  I really dont like the case at all, and its the first thing thats gonna go once I get past the holidays.


----------



## RickDStik (Dec 3, 2006)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811196024

I think I may take a look at this one as well in person.  I like the 25cm side fan idea.


----------



## pt (Dec 3, 2006)

RickDStik said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811196024
> 
> I think I may take a look at this one as well in person.  I like the 25cm side fan idea.



it's nice, but there's also my version of the case without a side window and a 25cm fan on the side, it's the extreme engine 3t  
i love mine


----------



## Judas (Dec 3, 2006)

Hows about some red led fans in there, they look good too


----------



## pt (Dec 3, 2006)

Judas said:


> Hows about some red led fans in there, they look good too



i don't like them mixing together  

next stuff to buy:
the DFI motherboard
cpu 120mm fan
chipset cooler and fan

 

RESULT: 3GHZ AMD 3000+


----------



## Pepsiaddict (Dec 3, 2006)

AM2 user here, athlon 64 X2 5200+ @ 3Ghz


----------



## Judas (Dec 3, 2006)

pt said:


> i don't like them mixing together
> 
> next stuff to buy:
> the DFI motherboard
> ...



I had blue as well went out and bought red much nicer  


Sounds good to me  ..with x2 not so easy at 2.9 ghz now wont boot at 3ghz


----------



## pt (Dec 3, 2006)

Judas said:


> I had blue as well went out and bought red much nicer
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me  ..with x2 not so easy at 2.9 ghz now wont boot at 3ghz



x2 from what i've heard doesn't overclock as well, that's why i'm going to a opty, or a x2 65nm


----------



## Wile E (Dec 4, 2006)

pt said:


> x2 from what i've heard doesn't overclock as well, that's why i'm going to a opty, or a x2 65nm


I thought my X2 overclocked pretty well, especially considering my board is a POS that doesn't offer enough voltage to the ram. chipset, or cpu. If I could get another .1 from the chipset and cpu, and another .2 from the ram, I think 3.0 might be possible for me. If not, at least very close.


----------



## RickDStik (Dec 4, 2006)

yep, i think its time to go with a 1214 ... better memory controller = 400 FSB is no problem


----------



## pt (Dec 4, 2006)

Wile E said:


> I thought my X2 overclocked pretty well, especially considering my board is a POS that doesn't offer enough voltage to the ram. chipset, or cpu. If I could get another .1 from the chipset and cpu, and another .2 from the ram, I think 3.0 might be possible for me. If not, at least very close.



how much monwy are you willing to spend?


----------



## pt (Dec 5, 2006)

bump


----------



## Wile E (Dec 6, 2006)

pt said:


> how much monwy are you willing to spend?



Looking at the $150 range. I was eyeing up the ASUS and DFI Crossfire 3200 AM2 boards. I'm waiting till after christmas tho, as I think my fiance and dad may have bought me a motherboard. My dad rags on me all the time for having an AMD, so it might be a Core2 board. lol


----------



## pt (Dec 6, 2006)

Wile E said:


> Looking at the $150 range. I was eyeing up the ASUS and DFI Crossfire 3200 AM2 boards. I'm waiting till after christmas tho, as I think my fiance and dad may have bought me a motherboard. My dad rags on me all the time for having an AMD, so it might be a Core2 board. lol



nah, he will say something like:

"since you like AMD so much here's a dfi lanparty ut 590sli to overclock it"


----------



## Wile E (Dec 6, 2006)

That'd be great! Well, except that I'd have to switch to nVidia. But I'm guessing DX10 will make ATI vs nVidia less of an issue.


----------



## pt (Dec 6, 2006)

Wile E said:


> That'd be great! Well, except that I'd have to switch to nVidia. But I'm guessing DX10 will make ATI vs nVidia less of an issue.



why, would you go to nvidia?   (gfx card, speaking)


----------



## stevorob (Dec 6, 2006)

I think he meant the chipset... Since xfire doesn't run on the 590???

That, or switching to nvidia for SLI


----------



## pt (Dec 6, 2006)

stevorob said:


> I think he meant the chipset... Since xfire doesn't run on the 590???
> 
> That, or switching to nvidia for SLI



in that case there's going to be a dfi am2 with ati chipset soon, wait for it


----------



## Wile E (Dec 6, 2006)

stevorob said:


> I think he meant the chipset... Since xfire doesn't run on the 590???
> 
> That, or switching to nvidia for SLI


Yeah, I'm an ATI gfx guy. lol If there was a way to run Crossfire on the 590, I wouldn't mind switching.


pt said:


> in that case there's going to be a dfi am2 with ati chipset soon, wait for it


There's already one out,  DFI CFX3200 M2/G Infinity. But it hasn't been getting very good reviews, so I've been leaning towards the ASUS offering. Strangely though, neither company offers a top of the line 3200Xpress mobo.


----------



## pt (Dec 7, 2006)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, I'm an ATI gfx guy. lol If there was a way to run Crossfire on the 590, I wouldn't mind switching.
> There's already one out,  DFI CFX3200 M2/G Infinity. But it hasn't been getting very good reviews, so I've been leaning towards the ASUS offering. Strangely though, neither company offers a top of the line 3200Xpress mobo.



i haven't none so far, can you post one here?
 

Asus offers are probabily worse


----------



## Wile E (Dec 7, 2006)

Head over to the dfistreet forums, last I checked, they haven't gotten the bugs worked out of the CFX3200 M2/G. That was a couple of weeks ago, tho.


----------



## stevorob (Dec 7, 2006)

Doesn't the nforce4 chipset offer xfire support?

If it does, how about the DFI ultra that pt was looking at getting?


----------



## pt (Dec 7, 2006)

stevorob said:


> Doesn't the nforce4 chipset offer xfire support?
> 
> If it does, how about the DFI ultra that pt was looking at getting?



the DFI ultra has to be hard-modded, or use special drivers to work in SLI, i don't know if it would work in Crossfire


----------



## cdawall (Dec 7, 2006)

pt said:


> the DFI ultra has to be hard-modded, or use special drivers to work in SLI, i don't know if it would work in Crossfire



certain ones cupport x-fire if it uses the uli bridge it will so check that


----------



## pt (Dec 8, 2006)

cdawall said:


> certain ones cupport x-fire if it uses the uli bridge it will so check that



i think that only asrock still uses ULI chipsets 
i never had one, so i cant say if it is possible to do crossfire in them


----------



## RickDStik (Dec 8, 2006)

Hmm C1E stepping introduced from AMD yesterday ... 65nm here we come


----------



## pt (Dec 8, 2006)

RickDStik said:


> Hmm C1E stepping introduced from AMD yesterday ... 65nm here we come



yey


----------



## RickDStik (Dec 8, 2006)

Hmmm whats with the oddball frequencies though?  Anyone heard how that's working?  Are we going back to half multipliers?  If that's the case it would seem BIOS updates are forthcoming...any ideas on that?


----------



## Judas (Dec 8, 2006)

RickDStik said:


> Hmm C1E stepping introduced from AMD yesterday ... 65nm here we come



Good news too


----------



## Zebbo (Dec 9, 2006)

There are two motherboards I've been playing alot and I prefer to use them everytime its possible. One of them is DFI nF590 SLI-M2R/G and second one is Biostar TForce590 SLI Deluxe.

DFI is very good and solid board for overclocking, but I dont really recommend this to anyone except those who has patience to fiddle with different settings. Modules based on Micron's D9Gxx chips works fine and doesnt really need much of an settings to be changed but some other chips are not as friendly.

Biostar for overclocking capabilities is very similar to DFI but its alot easier to set up and doesnt need as much tweaking as DFI does, also with easy modification you can get this board to supply nice amount of VDIMM (over 3V)


----------



## pt (Dec 9, 2006)

Zebbo said:


> There are two motherboards I've been playing alot and I prefer to use them everytime its possible. One of them is DFI nF590 SLI-M2R/G and second one is Biostar TForce590 SLI Deluxe.
> 
> DFI is very good and solid board for overclocking, but I dont really recommend this to anyone except those who has patience to fiddle with different settings. Modules based on Micron's D9Gxx chips works fine and doesnt really need much of an settings to be changed but some other chips are not as friendly.
> 
> Biostar for overclocking capabilities is very similar to DFI but its alot easier to set up and doesnt need as much tweaking as DFI does, also with easy modification you can get this board to supply nice amount of VDIMM (over 3V)



added to the list


----------



## Zebbo (Dec 9, 2006)

pt said:


> added to the list



Would be also nice if you'd add manufacturer for the TForce 590 board as well, just to cut out the possibility that people doesnt think its a DFI board.

MSI K9N series has been fixed out of its issues as far as I know, there were some issues with first revisions of these boards that didnt work out with dual-core CPUs when 1.45V or more Vcore was applied. New revisions of K9Ns should be working all great.


----------



## pt (Dec 9, 2006)

Zebbo said:


> Would be also nice if you'd add manufacturer for the TForce 590 board as well, just to cut out the possibility that people doesnt think its a DFI board.
> 
> MSI K9N series has been fixed out of its issues as far as I know, there were some issues with first revisions of these boards that didnt work out with dual-core CPUs when 1.45V or more Vcore was applied. New revisions of K9Ns should be working all great.



done  
any more ideas for the list?


----------



## RickDStik (Dec 10, 2006)

Crosshair is an incredible board.  Pair it up with some good memory ... and look out.

Im still a little weirded out that my 3dM2k6 CPU score is lower than it should be, but that could just be Vista making things weird too.  

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16835106080 this and Brisbane and let's see if AMD is ready for 3.5GHz yet


----------



## pt (Dec 10, 2006)

RickDStik said:


> Crosshair is an incredible board.  Pair it up with some good memory ... and look out.
> 
> Im still a little weirded out that my 3dM2k6 CPU score is lower than it should be, but that could just be Vista making things weird too.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16835106080 this and Brisbane and let's see if AMD is ready for 3.5GHz yet



lol, i want to see a AMD reach 3.5ghz on air


----------



## RickDStik (Dec 10, 2006)

65nm and 65watts ... who knows 

Im thinking since my board will run 315 FSB on the cooling/memory/cpu its on now, maybe 10x350 on a Brisbane 5000.

Lower power, big cooler, and March might just be fun!


----------



## RickDStik (Dec 10, 2006)

Edit to above ... did some testing tonight ... was able to manage 8x340 on the crosshair without any other extra cooling ... FSBs are steadily becoming more stable at the higher speeds, and I now have the fastest memory on the site according to the OCDB (1.088 GHz)


----------



## RickDStik (Dec 10, 2006)

I just wished I could have turned in a sub 30 sec SuperPi ... getting close.


----------



## pt (Dec 10, 2006)

RickDStik said:


> I just wished I could have turned in a sub 30 sec SuperPi ... getting close.



keep up man


----------



## pt (Dec 11, 2006)

just found out the max overlclock on this board with this cpu at 9 multi






1 fsb after that and it won't get to windows, at this speeds it's ultra-stable  

when am i'm going to get my dfi.....


----------



## stevorob (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow, that's not bad for that board.

I should drop my multi and see what kind of FSB I can hit.


----------



## pt (Dec 11, 2006)

stevorob said:


> Wow, that's not bad for that board.
> 
> I should drop my multi and see what kind of FSB I can hit.



the problem is the  $"#$/=?»*"#"#! low vdim on this board
i can't even run at the ram deafult settings
4-4-4-12 at 800mhz  

and i'm also aiming for 3ghz


----------



## pt (Dec 13, 2006)

i just found this from a user n a portuguese forum for sale for 90€
Foxconn C51XEM2AA





what do you think of it?


----------



## RickDStik (Dec 13, 2006)

Not bad for the price, though the SB fan looks puny as hell.  Woudlnt expect it to hit 400 FSB very easily.


----------



## pt (Dec 13, 2006)

RickDStik said:


> Not bad for the price, though the SB fan looks puny as hell.  Woudlnt expect it to hit 400 FSB very easily.


btw, it's not a RETAIL VERSION, it's a review sample so i expect to overclock better 

punny?


----------



## Judas (Dec 13, 2006)

You can always change the fan ,if need be   
any reviews for the board?


----------



## Judas (Dec 13, 2006)

Found a review.Yeah its ok ... The DFI board  would be better though


----------



## pt (Dec 13, 2006)

Judas said:


> Found a review.Yeah its ok ... The DFI board  would be better though



this one is cheaper  
wich review did you read?


----------



## Judas (Dec 13, 2006)

http://www.overclockercafe.com/Reviews/mobos/Foxconn_C51XEM2AA/index.htm


----------



## pt (Dec 13, 2006)

Judas said:


> http://www.overclockercafe.com/Reviews/mobos/Foxconn_C51XEM2AA/index.htm



i've see that one too  
that 2.5 on memory is what's making more happy, the 1.8vcore is nuts  
i hope e get to 3ghz finally, and with 2.5vdim i will get the bet sm2 score for AMD
 *evil laugh*


----------



## Judas (Dec 13, 2006)

If its a sample version could be even better .. cant get 3ghz with mine so ill just have to wait for the 65nm


----------



## pt (Dec 13, 2006)

Judas said:


> If its a sample version could be even better ..



hope so  
friday it will be mine


----------



## Judas (Dec 13, 2006)

... you already bought it then .


----------



## pt (Dec 13, 2006)

Judas said:


> ... you already bought it then .



almost, we are arranging the meeting for the sell


----------



## pt (Dec 14, 2006)

i will get it tomorrow before i go to school     
expect a very happy guy when i get home and star overclocking 
7:00pm (14/12/06) to 7:00am (15/12/06)
it will be a long night of benching and overclock
i'm going to see my coffee reserves


----------



## Judas (Dec 16, 2006)

Well...hows your new board   PT ??


----------



## stevorob (Dec 16, 2006)

He's too busy overclocking to get on TPU and report his status


----------



## pt (Dec 16, 2006)

stevorob said:


> He's too busy overclocking to get on TPU and report his status



nah, the board internet controller wasn't working without a biosflash  
all working now, im installing drivers, msn, etc., i will head to bios soon


----------



## Canuto (Dec 16, 2006)

Anything less than 3ghz and i will personaly spank you.


----------



## pt (Dec 17, 2006)

best stable until now   (memory underclocked to find out max cpu overclocked)







and proof of 3ghz (instable)


----------



## Judas (Dec 17, 2006)

Nice oc..whats that go test?Looks like some thing similar to prime 95


----------



## pt (Dec 17, 2006)

Judas said:


> Nice oc..whats that go test?Looks like some thing similar to prime 95



orthos 

ps. unfortunately it was instable after 47min.


----------



## stevorob (Dec 17, 2006)

temps after 47 mins?  Maybe better cooling would help that out.


----------



## pt (Dec 17, 2006)

stevorob said:


> temps after 47 mins?  Maybe better cooling would help that out.



the same in the pic above  between 41 and 47


----------



## stevorob (Dec 17, 2006)

I see... don't know what to say other than drop the speed a touch and see if it passes orthos after 47 mins


----------



## pt (Dec 17, 2006)

stevorob said:


> I see... don't know what to say other than drop the speed a touch and see if it passes orthos after 47 mins



i added a litle more voltage to erh..., everything  
and it's running stable for 1.45min.


----------



## stevorob (Dec 17, 2006)

lol 

"1.45min" as in 1 min, 45 seconds, or 1 hr, 45 mins?


----------



## pt (Dec 17, 2006)

stevorob said:


> lol
> 
> "1.45min" as in 1 min, 45 seconds, or 1 hr, 45 mins?




been running now for 4hours, 3min.


----------



## Canuto (Dec 17, 2006)

Good..


----------



## stevorob (Dec 17, 2006)

Awesome... seems like its gonna be pretty stable


----------



## pt (Dec 17, 2006)

stevorob said:


> Awesome... seems like its gonna be pretty stable



i put the voltage down in everything except cpu  
it's running at 1.62 vcore


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 18, 2006)

see spec


----------



## pt (Dec 18, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> see spec



yours is a 3500+ i have a 3000+  
besides it's running stable now at 1.60


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 18, 2006)

i was talking in response to the first post  im gonna hit on the 3ghz door again. it boots, so it must be able to be got stable.


----------



## pt (Dec 18, 2006)

it refuses to stay stable at 2.9 below 1.625 vcore


----------



## Judas (Dec 18, 2006)

pt said:


> it refuses to stay stable at 2.9 below 1.625 vcore



still good from 2 ghz to 2.9 ghz.. not bad at all   
get your self an AC freezer pro its cheap and does a nice job


----------



## pt (Dec 18, 2006)

Judas said:


> still good from 2 ghz to 2.9 ghz.. not bad at all
> get your self an AC freezer pro its cheap and does a nice job



1.8 to 2.9  
the 3000+ runs at 1800mhz stock
btw, i already have a thermalright SI-128 with a noiseblocker xl2 on top  
it runs at 45ºc max under load


----------



## Judas (Dec 18, 2006)

pt said:


> 1.8 to 2.9
> the 3000+ runs at 1800mhz stock
> btw, i already have a thermalright SI-128 with a noiseblocker xl2 on top
> it runs at 45ºc max under load



Hmmm ...quite right i was thinking about the 3200+ ,when you have the 3000+  even better oc then.. i still like the dual cores though they don't oc as well .They do a nice job


----------



## Judas (Dec 18, 2006)

Was thinking of getting an other 7800gt  ...then ill have SLI.. can get one for about 150 e
don't see any point of a DX10 card  for one they are over priced, and two i don't have Vista


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 19, 2006)

three no games can currently make use of the extra stuff


----------



## pt (Dec 19, 2006)

Judas said:


> Was thinking of getting an other 7800gt  ...then ill have SLI.. can get one for about 150 e
> don't see any point of a DX10 card  for one they are over priced, and two i don't have Vista



if i were you i would go for it if i think i need it  
i wanted a dual core aswell, but i didn't had the money to buy one  
altough, im very happy with my 3000+


----------



## pt (Dec 19, 2006)

argh.....!
i give up, i can't make it stable at 1.6 vcore, it will have to run at 1.625


----------



## Judas (Dec 19, 2006)

pt said:


> if i were you i would go for it if i think i need it
> i wanted a dual core aswell, but i didn't had the money to buy one
> altough, im very happy with my 3000+



yup i think i do need one. Its getting a bit slow ,getting second one will speed things up a bit   
should be here friday   

i would wait for the 65nm cores before you upgrade ..


----------



## Judas (Dec 19, 2006)

pt said:


> argh.....!
> i give up, i can't make it stable at 1.6 vcore, it will have to run at 1.625



If your temps are good leave it there at 1.625v, have you tried changing your chipset voltages?


----------



## Judas (Dec 19, 2006)

Hey ketxx   you got any tweaking ideas for my memory. Maybe i could get a little More out of them ?


----------



## pt (Dec 19, 2006)

Judas said:


> If your temps are good leave it there at 1.625v, have you tried changing your chipset voltages?



i've put every voltage on max (except cpu and ram) and still no go, right now i'm trying 2800@ddr2 800 instead of 2900@ddr2667  

ps: if i get a job, the ost probable thing is that i go crazy and get a fx 70


----------



## Judas (Dec 19, 2006)

pt said:


> i've put every voltage on max (except cpu and ram) and still no go, right now i'm trying 2800@ddr2 800 instead of 2900@ddr2667
> 
> ps: if i get a job, the ost probable thing is that i go crazy and get a fx 70



You and your Fx's ...Like you need a hole in your head


----------



## pt (Dec 20, 2006)

Judas said:


> You and your Fx's ...Like you need a hole in your head



 
honestly i'm going to start doing some intensive gfx work and a quad was handy


----------



## Judas (Dec 20, 2006)

There is a Bios update for the crosshair  0306


----------



## pt (Dec 20, 2006)

Judas said:


> There is a Bios update for the crosshair  0306



nice, does it supports opty now?


----------



## Judas (Dec 20, 2006)

Crosshair Release BIOS version 0306
1. Enable support Rev. G AM2
2. Fix AI Booster Max FID Display
3. Enhance memory compatibility
4. Improve S3 resume time.
5. Update NVMM to 4.063.21
6. Update Verb table
7. Update to AMD AGESA Version 2.08.00
8. Fine tune NOS sensitivity


Not yet...  :shadedshu


----------



## pt (Dec 20, 2006)

Judas said:


> Crosshair Release BIOS version 0306
> 1. Enable support Rev. G AM2
> 2. Fix AI Booster Max FID Display
> 3. Enhance memory compatibility
> ...



damn, still, a bios update is always good, my foxconn C5XEM2AA doesn't get a bios update since june


----------



## pt (Dec 21, 2006)

the multi on the bios don't move when i change it


----------



## Judas (Dec 24, 2006)

SLi up and running,had few problems at first, reinstalled windows and all games working fine now. 
Have to think about some better cooling for these puppies    it gets a bit warm in there


3D MARK  06 SCORE 6557    (cards are at stock)


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 24, 2006)

you need to update that first post list  and in general, unless you have PC6400 or better, your just not going to be able to unlock the full potential of the AM2 platform.


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 24, 2006)

pt said:


> damn, still, a bios update is always good, my foxconn C5XEM2AA doesn't get a bios update since june



BIOS updates are only issued if their needed  the foxconn board is a damn good one. i will admit tho that even if theres nothing known to need fixing with the boards bios anymore, they could do one more release simply tweaking it - better memory compatability, optimised bandwidth, tweaked for better FSB that sort of thing.


----------



## pt (Dec 24, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> BIOS updates are only issued if their needed  the foxconn board is a damn good one. i will admit tho that even if theres nothing known to need fixing with the boards bios anymore, they could do one more release simply tweaking it - better memory compatability, optimised bandwidth, tweaked for better FSB that sort of thing.



(no cpu multi working)
i'm going to mail them  
but it's a damn good board


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 24, 2006)

multi not working.. are you trying to decrease or increase the multi? if its increase, no wonder its not working amd chips are upward multi locked  only lower multis are unlocked


----------



## pt (Dec 24, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> multi not working.. are you trying to decrease or increase the multi? if its increase, no wonder its not working amd chips are upward multi locked  only lower multis are unlocked



down,i tried 8/7/6 none works, just 9


----------



## Judas (Dec 24, 2006)

Do EVGA make good boards ?


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 24, 2006)

never tried them. their minors for board making  to say the least tho, id steer clear,, just in case.


----------



## pt (Dec 24, 2006)

i heard that the evga i680 for intel is pretty good


----------



## RickDStik (Dec 25, 2006)

*shrugs* I do want to give the eVGA board a try.  They have a mATX board that supports SLI that Ive been trying to get into a fragbox.  Maybe now that the holidays are *for the most part* gone, Ill give one a try.


----------



## pt (Dec 25, 2006)

RickDStik said:


> *shrugs* I do want to give the eVGA board a try.  They have a mATX board that supports SLI that Ive been trying to get into a fragbox.  Maybe now that the holidays are *for the most part* gone, Ill give one a try.



link for mobo?


----------



## RickDStik (Dec 26, 2006)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813188007

not am2 unfortunately, but does have "3" PCIEx 16


----------



## pt (Dec 26, 2006)

RickDStik said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813188007
> 
> not am2 unfortunately, but does have "3" PCIEx 16



nice board, for a m-atx case and sli, ideal for a lan case


----------



## pt (Dec 26, 2006)

Judas said:


> Was thinking of getting an other 7800gt  ...then ill have SLI.. can get one for about 150 e
> don't see any point of a DX10 card  for one they are over priced, and two i don't have Vista



i agree with the dx10 stuff is useless now, if i had a crosfire i will probabily be thinking of getting another x1800gto


----------



## pt (Dec 30, 2006)

bump?


----------



## Judas (Jan 2, 2007)

have you on AMD N-bench PT, what did you get for the cpu score?


Here they are talking about  AMD sockets cdawall  got 2745 with his 3000+ (754) 
since you also have the 3000+ but in AM2  form what score do you get?








lhttp://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=22718


----------



## pt (Jan 2, 2007)

Judas said:


> have you on AMD N-bench PT, what did you get for the cpu score?
> 
> 
> Here they are talking about  AMD sockets cdawall  got 2745 with his 3000+ (754)
> ...



it won't run, and i think it's because the pci gfx card


----------



## cdawall (Jan 2, 2007)

pt said:


> it won't run, and i think it's because the pci gfx card



run cpu tests only maybe?


----------



## pt (Jan 2, 2007)

ot won't run i'm affraid


----------



## cdawall (Jan 2, 2007)

i dont know what to tell you it works on other ppls with pci-e cards and ppls with am2 chips


----------



## pt (Jan 2, 2007)

cdawall said:


> i dont know what to tell you it works on other ppls with pci-e cards and ppls with am2 chips



if you read the post i made a while ago you would read that i'm using a crap pci card


----------



## cdawall (Jan 2, 2007)

pt said:


> if you read the post i made a while ago you would read that i'm using a crap pci card



oh PCI not pci-e lol i got you know


----------



## pt (Jan 2, 2007)

cdawall said:


> oh PCI not pci-e lol i got you know



this thing is ubercrap


----------



## cdawall (Jan 2, 2007)

pt said:


> this thing is ubercrap



worse than mine?


----------



## pt (Jan 2, 2007)

cdawall said:


> worse than mine?



than your ti 4200?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 2, 2007)

pt said:


> than your ti 4200?



yeah


----------



## pt (Jan 2, 2007)

cdawall said:


> yeah



far worse
it's a cirrus logic 5446


----------



## cdawall (Jan 2, 2007)

pt said:


> far worse
> it's a cirrus logic 5446


----------



## Judas (Jan 12, 2007)

Arent you getting a replacement card ...or is your old one being fixed?


----------



## pt (Jan 12, 2007)

Judas said:


> Arent you getting a replacement card ...or is your old one being fixed?



my old one is still being fixed  
with luck, they don't have none x1800gto left and will send me a x1950pro


----------



## RickDStik (Jan 17, 2007)

New project started:

HTPC/Gamer Box

Asus M2NPV-VM board
PC Design Lab Qmicra case
Athlon 3500+
Currently running 2.31 GHz @ 20 degrees C (wtfomgbbq)
2GB ECC (gag) DDR2-667 I snagged for now from my Dell server
No question this bad boy is well on its way to 3 GHz with some good RAM.
37" Sceptre 1080p LCD TV/Monitor

So far, the picture quality from the DVI is incredible at 1920x1080, and I simply cannot belive this processor temperature.  Ill be upgrading the memory to my gaming box standard Corsair XMS2 this weekend probably.  Pretty sure this bad boy is going to do some miracle stuff if the temps are any indication. Of course Ive yet to add any sort of video card, running from the integrated geforce 6150 right now.  NB does not have a fan on it, that will be fixed asap.  NB runs hot as hell, easily reaching 50+.  40mm fan will fix that.  Very quiet, despite the much smaller fan sizes on the Qmicra.  This box is getting XP MCE so expect full testing soon.


----------



## RickDStik (Jan 17, 2007)

Here's stock speeds


----------



## pt (Jan 17, 2007)

RickDStik said:


> New project started:
> 
> HTPC/Gamer Box
> 
> ...



very good
show some pics


----------



## RickDStik (Jan 20, 2007)

Damnit, now theegg has brisbanes in stock ... grrr ... and only about 35 more than i paid for the 3500 (for an x2 3600) ... ill get some pics up soon of the entire setup.  Loaded up, this thing only gets up to 35C ... completely insane.  I did have to move it out of the Qmicra though because that case was intended for one of my customers, its now in a Aspire X-QPack (which I like better ... more room to work and PSU isnt blowing air right on top of my CPU) ... so far the OC process on this board hasnt been so hot ... theres no option in BIOS to drop the HTT multiplier so I might be stuck at 230 or so tops.  Just have to see.

The Crosshair seems to have leveled out and is now running SETI full time when Im not gaming with it.  With the freezer, cpu never sees above 50C, whereas before it was clearing 60 and even 65 when loaded.


----------



## panchoman (Sep 25, 2007)

x2 4600+ EE windsor  2.8-2.9. count me in.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 25, 2007)

let me in


----------

